# Loyalty Points



## Soprono (2/1/16)

Hey Guys, 

I had called the branch about 3 Weeks back in regards to a in-store purchase that I had made in about the R1500 range. Im not sure what the cause was but at the time I don't think I had made a account online yet for the points to reflect.

I emailed a specific email account and the generic info@... email account and I have yet to have a response in regards to the email and getting my points on my account. I have been waiting to purchase new items but am refraining from doing this till I know my points can accumulate on my account.

Please can we try fix this issue before I continue. I understand things get lost along the way so no big issue but just would like to now order and have this first sorted.

Thanks guys, drop me a message for any private details you might need from my I have my online receipt and all for the purchase.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/16)

Beep @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soprono (4/1/16)

Any news on this guys ??


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/1/16)

Hi @soprano,

Please note there is no info@vapeking.co.za, please send me a PM here with details of the purchase and a reciept number if possible so I can look into this


----------



## Soprono (4/1/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi @soprano,
> 
> Please note there is no info@vapeking.co.za, please send me a PM here with details of the purchase and a reciept number if possible so I can look into this



Doubled checked now it was sales apologies but the email was sent to 2 email accounts. 

Shall forward those details to you now thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------

